# Slaughter age / weight help



## LoweBow (Aug 27, 2012)

Newbie 1st slaughter season questions.

Of the 6 bred Nannies we purchased last year...5 have kidded giving us 6 doelings and 2 billies. They all kidded over the New Years day weekend.

I have the 2 billies sold to people at chuch for Greek Easter, which lands on May 5 this year.

In 4 months will they make a decent slaughter weight?
What weight should I be shooting for?
Do I need to get them on creep fed grain as soon as they are ready?

So that I can better plan my breeding next season......
At what is the optimum age I should be looking to slaughter?

I'm sure all of these questions have been asked before a million times, but I was really having trouble w/ the search tool.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They should be big enough. Each culture has is preference as to how big.
Yes creep feed them by all means. 
We like em to be 6-8mos.


----------



## LoweBow (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Nancy. I may have to see if I can't breed for Nov kids this season as Greek Easter moves every year and can be a 4 week swing. I'll have meat for their table, even if I have to purchase a larger kid for them....I'm sure I can do some swapping w/ some of my goat buddies to fill the bill if these 2 don't put the pounds on. Thanks again!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

8 lbs at birth, plus .4 to .5 lbs per day gain. Figure on average 15 lbs a months. So 15x4 +8 + 68lbs. Some will be a little slower growers and some more. First time does, may only average on their kids .4 lbs daily gain. Weigh your kids ones every two weeks and calculate daily gain. This not only helps you see how your herd is doing over all with weight gain, as well as individual does averages, but if someone suddenly stops gaining it will alert you to a problem that you can fix sooner rather than later. Could be the kid is wormy, could be the doe is wormy, ect...
Yes, creepfeed them. 
We butcher ours at 6 to 8 months old, 85 to 100lbs.


----------



## LoweBow (Aug 27, 2012)

Great info and advice! Thank you! Will do!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

What breed are they?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

imthegrt1 said:


> What breed are they?


That is a good point, I was assuming boer or very high percentage Boer.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Percentage boers can be very fast going. I had a wether kid last year that was 65lbs at 31/2 months old. He was weaned at 3 months. 

I'd bank on boer/boer crosses being about 60-75lbs by that time


----------



## LoweBow (Aug 27, 2012)

Boer X and Boer x Kiko 
All does to be bred to my new 100% Kiko buck next go......

One buckling is a twin from a 1st time mother. Kinda smaller. Boer Father.
Second is a twin from older Kiko x and Boer Father. Beautiful big boy. He'll be the one to make weight out of the pair.....


Sorry...thought I put that in there, but had to retype orig post twice as I kept getting kicked as I push the post button.......


----------



## LoweBow (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll have to see if I can get home in time to get weights tonight....thanks again.


----------



## LoweBow (Aug 27, 2012)

Billy # 1 is 15-1oz born on Dec 31.
Billy # 2 is 9-9oz born on Jan 1.

If I have one that will make it I'd say it will be the kiko boer cross billy as he's a fine lookin dude.

Weighed all and was quite pleased w/ the one 6 week old kiko/boer doeling that is 31 lbs on milk/forage only. 

All other new years doelings were between 7.4 and 15# average of about 10#ish.


Doing the math it's looking like I need to be breeding around March for Easter kids.....hmmmm I won't be weened by then....may have to expand w/ a few new does. LOL. Wife will love me!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

For meat goats, I love the kiko/boer cross or nubian/boer cross too.

Our kiko/cross doe bred to boer bucks has had fast growing kids. 
Her 2010 kids weren't impressive though but they were her first kids.
2011 twins were around 8lbs I believe at birth, and at weaning time <3mo> the buck was 60lbs. and the doe was 45lbs.
Last year she had a 13lb. single doe kids that weighed just under 90lbs. at 5mo.

We have a nubian/boer doe who has nice kids, they may not grow quite as fast as our kiko does kids, but they do very well.


----------

